# [Sat 20th Jun 2015] End austerity now (London)



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

Let's make it huge:

http://www.thepeoplesassembly.org.uk/calendar


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2015)

http://www.thepeoplesassembly.org.uk/end_austerity_now_national_demonstration_saturday_20th_june


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> http://www.thepeoplesassembly.org.uk/end_austerity_now_national_demonstration_saturday_20th_june


You copying me Pickman's model?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> You copying me Pickman's model?


yeh cos the url in your first post not a hyperlink but only text. whereas the url in my post links to the page. in sum: you seem to be having difficulty posting links which work to other pages.


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh cos the url in your first post not a hyperlink but only text. whereas the url in my post links to the page. in sum: you seem to be having difficulty posting links which work to other pages.


Hmmm, you might be right. Has this happened before in my posts? I need to fix it. I wasn't aware so TA for bringing it up.  Also, have some difficulty attaching photos at times.


----------



## newbie (May 11, 2015)

I'm at a loss to understand, can someone explain?  This event looks like it could be (not necessarily is, but could be) in the mould of Stop the City, Maydays, G20 and so on. Or indeed Whitehall the other night. Windows may be broken, skulls cracked, arrests made.  So why on earth have 44,000 people rsvp'd with their real names? 

What motivates people to put themselves on the lists the state makes?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2015)

newbie said:


> I'm at a loss to understand, can someone explain?  This event looks like it could be (not necessarily is, but could be) in the mould of Stop the City, Maydays, RTS, G20 and so on. Or indeed Whitehall the other night. Windows may be broken, skulls cracked, arrests made.  So why on earth have 44,000 people rsvp'd with their real names?
> 
> What motivates people to put themselves on the lists the state makes?


how do you know they're their real names? have you checked? are you working for the state? i think we should be told.


----------



## newbie (May 11, 2015)

I have not checked, I am not working for the state, I do not know for sure they are real names, but for the sake of this conversation I'm assuming they are.  If you know that all 1,481 pages of names are as pseudonymous as the ones you and I are using to post this, then please say so.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2015)

this demonstrations should be two days earlier, on waterloo day: the great iron duke is of course commemorated by a statue by bank station.


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2015)

newbie said:


> I'm at a loss to understand, can someone explain?  This event looks like it could be (not necessarily is, but could be) in the mould of Stop the City, Maydays, G20 and so on. Or indeed Whitehall the other night. Windows may be broken, skulls cracked, arrests made.  So why on earth have 44,000 people rsvp'd with their real names?


i dont think it will be that kind of event at all


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2015)

newbie said:


> I have not checked, I am not working for the state, I do not know for sure they are real names, but for the sake of this conversation I'm assuming they are.


pipe down dear


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

And I opted not to put the RSVP button  on this event. 

That's a good point newbie.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> And I opted not to put the RSVP button  on this event.
> 
> That's a good point newbie.


people who have no intention of going to the event can of course still add their names.


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

Can people actually see the event details on my OP? I can only see the map...


----------



## newbie (May 11, 2015)

ska invita said:


> i dont think it will be that kind of event at all


it could be whatever the wishes or intentions of any individual, no-one knows in advance what will happen.  

Yet anyone who rsvps puts themselves on a list for the police or security services to use as background intelligence forevermore.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Can people actually see the event details on my OP? I can only see the map...


I can see the details.

I'll not be able to attend, but if someone could hurl obscenities in my stead I would be grateful (I'm partial to 'maggotry!' as a cuss)


----------



## newbie (May 11, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> people who have no intention of going to the event can of course still add their names.


aye, of course.  I don't understand why they would want to, whether they're intending to attend or not- can you explain?


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2015)

newbie said:


> it could be whatever the wishes or intentions of any individual, no-one knows in advance what will happen.
> 
> Yet anyone who rsvps puts themselves on a list for the police or security services to use as background intelligence forevermore.


you're right, worth reminding people who intend to break laws to try to protect their identities
i still think it will be a peaceful march


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2015)

newbie said:


> aye, of course.  I don't understand why they would want to, whether they're intending to attend or not- can you explain?


because that's the way things are these days, people sign up to contentious demonstrations with no care or thought of whether the information they provide will be of interest whose people whose concerns may not be wholly consonant with theirs.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Can people actually see the event details on my OP? I can only see the map...



It doesn't appear to be displaying correctly on my mobile.


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> It doesn't appear to be displaying correctly on my mobile.


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> It doesn't appear to be displaying correctly on my mobile.


Thanks. Nor on mine. I'll turn on the mothership and see if I can edit from there.


----------



## campanula (May 11, 2015)

My daughter has booked coach seats for our entire family. We will be making banners for weeks. We are angry and motivated - we will be looking out for everyone around us - we are NOT going under and neither will anyone we know because we are competent, together and organised.
It is all a bit of a numbers game - while there was 70% home ownership in the UK, that meant 70% of people were doing considerably better than they would normally, without the benefit of an insane property bubble (and low interest rates). Same with unemployment - while there are more people in work than out of it, the balance always goes in a conservative direction. We have been groomed, as a society, to think 'I am OK, fuck you'...or 'I feel sorry for you, but life is just not fair'. Stuff your sympathy - we can look out for ourselves because there are more of us than them (the rich, the elite, the greedy fucking bastards who are going for entrenchment now). We are a mob. A scary, articulate, furious mob...and we are waking up. breathing deeply and planning our strategies. We will never give up.


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

campanula said:


> My daughter has booked coach seats for our entire family. We will be making banners for weeks. We are angry and motivated - we will be looking out for everyone around us - we are NOT going under and neither will anyone we know because we are competent, together and organised.
> It is all a bit of a numbers game - while there was 70% home ownership in the UK, that meant 70% of people were doing considerably better than they would normally, without the benefit of an insane property bubble (and low interest rates). Same with unemployment - while there are more people in work than out of it, the balance always goes in a conservative direction. We have been groomed, as a society, to think 'I am OK, fuck you'...or 'I feel sorry for you, but life is just not fair'. Stuff your sympathy - we can look out for ourselves because there are more of us than them (the rich, the elite, the greedy fucking bastards who are going for entrenchment now). We are a mob. A scary, articulate, furious mob...and we are waking up. breathing deeply and planning our strategies. We will never give up.


I'd like to march with your banner crew please!


----------



## campanula (May 11, 2015)

Might be a good time to meet up with all those urbz who have, so far, only existed as usernames...I have never knowingly met another one irl (but would, I think, be up for it.)


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 11, 2015)

I'll be there, camera n all


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 11, 2015)

ska invita said:


> i dont think it will be that kind of event at all



Another A to B march that'll achieve absolutely fuck all. Enough of this shit!

Organise. Mobilise. March on the smaller towns. Burn the Shires.


----------



## beareis (May 11, 2015)

Don't worry, the shires will have the developers on them, building on every single blade of grass possible. You get what you give and for the Cons, developers are royalty.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 11, 2015)

beareis said:


> Don't worry, the shires will have the developers on them,



Apart from the bits the developers live in, got make sure they keep the donations coming in to HQ


----------



## smokedout (May 12, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Another A to B march that'll achieve absolutely fuck all. Enough of this shit!



To be fair it's what people make it.  There will be lots of anti-austerity protesters in the city, taking up loads of cops but probably being well behaved, at an organised protest.  That is an opportunity.


----------



## dirty dingus (May 15, 2015)

There is also a demo planned in george square/freedom square in Glasgow with a broad coalition of anti austerity movements on the same date.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 16, 2015)

This looks like it will be massive - I know unite are running free coaches from leeds - so check whats happening in your area. There also demos in the lead up on 27th may to coincide with the state opening of parliament. 
With the labour party cowed and in naval gazing, chocolate teapot  mode, its essential that we make  argument against the coming blitzkreig on the welfare state and public services and signal our resistance. 
No, the demo will not achieve anything on its own - but it provides a focus, boosts moral, gives people confidence that their is mass resistance and helps bring people into a broad anti-austerity movement that goes beyond the normal network of lefty activists.  
I work in a community centre in one of the most deprived parts of leeds. When i told people about the march it generated a lot of interest - as they are some of the people who will be hardest hit. They are planning on making a banner for the centre. Just this in itself links people who are marginalised and cut off from the political process with the wider movement.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 16, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> ... bring people into a broad anti-austerity movement that goes beyond the normal network of lefty activists.
> I work in a community centre in one of the most deprived parts of leeds. When i told people about the march it generated a lot of interest - as they are some of the people who will be hardest hit. They are planning on making a banner for the centre. Just this in itself links people who are marginalised and cut off from the political process with the wider movement.



This. If we're ever to get past the Daily Mail et al focusing on the "dangerous anarchists" that run demos and graffiti lovely war memorials, we need more people on them who aren't from the "normal network of lefty anarchists" 

Whilst I love the sentiment Mr.Bishie, the dream of burning the Shires is just that.

Unless we work very hard and very secretly at getting the army on our side.


----------



## treelover (May 16, 2015)

There is one in Sheffield today, largely spontaneous, on FB, etc.

Oh, and Natalie Bennet is speaking


----------



## krink (May 16, 2015)

I'd go on the union bus but its a long way to go for a shuffle round London. And if anything exciting kicks off I bet the bus won't wait for me to get released from the inevitable kettle. I'm not walking back to Sunderland


----------



## treelover (May 16, 2015)

Apparently, this was Bristol on 13th May, a working day, called spontaneously by sixth form students. Reports say thousands there

http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/thousa...ti-austerity/story-26497008-detail/story.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-32730624


----------



## butchersapron (May 16, 2015)

A working day but called for after 5 pm. 3000 seems to be the generally accepted figure  for the march (not the speeches) - dominated by the young, under 30s.



A sample of the banners and placards.


----------



## teqniq (May 16, 2015)

Demo in Cardiff 16/05/15


----------



## J Ed (May 16, 2015)

Over 1000 in Sheffield.


----------



## The Black Hand (May 16, 2015)

krink said:


> I'd go on the union bus but its a long way to go for a shuffle round London. And if anything exciting kicks off I bet the bus won't wait for me to get released from the inevitable kettle. I'm not walking back to Sunderland


Unite are paying for rail travel warrants from the NE. We'll be running a bus, Friday/Sunday weekend


----------



## treelover (May 16, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Over 1000 in Sheffield.



looks like they took over the main road.


----------



## J Ed (May 16, 2015)

treelover said:


> looks like they took over the main road.



Nah, people were just on it for a little bit as people settled in from the march. People only took the road as part of the planned route. May not have been a bad idea though!

The march got a really good reception I thought, some people waving in support of the march as it went past.

I saw a few people there who I did not really think of as very political, something might just be in the air...


----------



## treelover (May 16, 2015)

Will PM you


----------



## treelover (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 17, 2015)

fucthest8 said:


> Whilst I love the sentiment Mr.Bishie, the dream of burning the Shires is just that. Unless we work very hard and very secretly at getting the army on our side.



I know mate, I know. I can dream, but the Army is among us 

I can't do this A-B shit no more, & I have no time for the PA.


----------



## treelover (May 23, 2015)

Reports say Manchester Anti-Austerity protest was big and lively, what seems surprising is how confident and yes upbeat the protesters on all these events are. What also seems to be happening is people are making solidarity concrete:, in Manchester people brought food for Food Banks and clothing, etc for the homeless, this is what happened when the left began, promising?


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'll not be able to attend, but if someone could hurl obscenities in my stead I would be grateful (I'm partial to 'maggotry!' as a cuss)


Yes, I'd also be grateful if someone could voice to my little ditty: "kill all (tory) menz!"


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2015)

treelover said:


> What also seems to be happening is people are making solidarity concrete:, in Manchester people brought food for Food Banks and clothing, etc for the homeless, this is what happened when the left began, promising?


 I agree that we not only should, but will also have to do more mutual aid.  However I think you downplay the extent to which it happens already, sometimes in completely unofficial ways, sometimes more organised.
http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/11714937.Clothing_banks_opens_in_Middlesbrough/?ref=mr


----------



## A. Spies (May 23, 2015)

Yep A-B march but we can do solidarity networks and local stuff for the rest of forerver this continues. Does anyone know if there's going to be an anti-capitalist block?


----------



## shifting gears (May 25, 2015)

Only riots can save us now.


----------



## krink (May 25, 2015)

There's going to be a north east England version of this on Saturday 6th June in Newcastle so I'll probz just go gawp at that one now.


----------



## tony.c (May 25, 2015)

Not a big turnout in Brent.


----------



## ska invita (May 26, 2015)

a defence of boring a to b marches here - fair point really - though it still exposes the lack of other tactics
http://www.counterfire.org/articles/opinion/17834-protest-abc-the-case-for-the-demonstration


----------



## sunnysidedown (May 30, 2015)

I've never been a fan of A-B marches, I instead tend to take my own route that snakes across and through the official route calling in at a few boozers on the way.

Tends to make for a more enjoyable day out.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## ClassWar2015 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## treelover (May 30, 2015)

Been peaceful but loud events all over the country today.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2015)

Piss poor bristol event.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2015)

treelover said:


> Been peaceful but loud events all over the country today.


Why choose to foreground those two terms?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 30, 2015)

Several hundred people at Trafalgar Square today, but that was mostly a PCS thing for the National Gallery workers, though the PA did support it and there was a general anti austerity theme.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Another A to B march that'll achieve absolutely fuck all. Enough of this shit!
> 
> Organise. Mobilise. March on the smaller towns. Burn the Shires.


burn the SHITES, Mr.Bishie, the SHITES


----------



## Mattym (May 30, 2015)

Great turnout in Notts.


----------



## treelover (May 30, 2015)

Photos?


----------



## Mattym (May 30, 2015)

http://www.hughmillerphoto.com/Other/May-March-Against-Cuts/

Not mine, but really good.


----------



## krink (Jun 4, 2015)

just saw the speakers for the north east version of this march in newcastle on saturday. depressing as fuck. same old labour/trot junta who dominate the tiny left presence in the area. don't think i can face it now to be honest. no poor/disabled/unemployed/homeless etc etc on the platform just the same tired old shit.


----------

